# [Game] Releasing In Dec 2Nd Week! Screenshots Inside - King Of Trivia



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

*FREE Game*
King of Trivia is a fun filled game of answering new quizzes & learning new/interesting facts!

*Android Market Link - Download Now *
































































Take the advantage of starting first









*Android Market Link - Download Now *




























Any comments are highly appreciated! Welcome us with your warm greetings









*Android Market Link - Download Now *


----------



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

any comments on UI?
#Internet trivia for rootzwiki members

Which social networking site was popular first?

A)Myspace
B)Orkut
C)Friendster 
D)Facebook



can anyone guess?


----------



## justinglock40 (Nov 17, 2011)

Orkut

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeman (Dec 14, 2011)

Great! thanks for sharing this!


----------



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

We released the game in Android Market, Follow the download link to get it. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Downloading this now, thanks for the link. I will let you know what I think, as I am assuming you are trying to get feedback as you work with the developers?


----------



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

Gman said:


> Downloading this now, thanks for the link. I will let you know what I think, as I am assuming you are trying to get feedback as you work with the developers?


Yes Gman

Thanks for downloading! Please share with your friends too


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Your UI is sick! Wish I could make something that visually appealing!


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Agreed, UI is obviously well done, I would like to see some more free galleries, also it doesn't appear to have a paid portion in the market? I would prefer to have everything run through the market however has to make sense for the developer.


----------

